# Finally got my first CZ: quick range report and some questions



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got my first CZ. A CZ 75 compact. Well I took the CZ out for a spin today. I put down 150 rounds with zero problems. I must say since I shoot 40 cal most of the time and 45 the rest, this thing is like shooting a bb gun. The recoil is so soft. I am sure the steel frame helps a ton. I shot this better then most guns I own. I absolutely love the trigger. It has very little creep, breaks cleanly, and has a very positive reset. It is a ton of fun to shoot.

Here is a picture of some targets at 25 ft. This picture shows two 14 round groups without a bench. I was shooting with a solid two hand grip and taking my time between shots. :grin:



I really like this gun.

I have only one concern which may be nothing at all. I cleaned it right when I got it home and notice the small divot or displacement of metal (not bad) in the slide stop cut out on the slide. Here is a picture with the spot circled.



Here is the same picture without it circled so it is easier to see. It is on the outside edge of the slide stop notch.



Like I said not sure if this indicates any problem like a soft slide or something. Hell it could have been there before I took it out. I noticed 2 other spots like that on other parts of the slide rail when i first got it home from the shop, before firing it all. What do you all think?

Here is a picture of one of the divots I noticed when I first picked it up (before I shot it). Didnt think much of it. 
First picture has a circle for reference.



Second picture without circle for easier visual.



I am not worried about these because these seem to be just how is machined. Nothing really touches these. I am more concerned about the one in the slide stop notch because I didn't notice it before (It could have been there. I really didnt check.) If it was there before I dont care but if it is cause from the slide stop I am not sure what to do. I would think that if it was caused by the slide stop it would have been all the way across instead of just on the outside edge. Not sure. thoughts?

Either way I see a second one in my future very, very soon.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's obviously a concern to you. 

Bring it back to the gunshop where you purchased the CZ.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Shopwont do anything. There policy is once you buy, contact manufacturer for any problems.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's an understandable position of the gunshop's. 

But they could assist you , in addressing something you may think is an issue.

It was Just a thought , wish you the best.

Btw , good shooting n range report , thanks


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure they'd be any help. I don't really care if it was there before. I know the undersde of the slide is not the prettiest in comparison to other manufacturers. I just want to make sure it doesn't represent a problem like a soft slide or something.


----------



## cobra1945 (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice shooting there Groovy. I would have a conversation with company. My brother bought a Springfield XDS 45 (I think that is right). It always threw the first round low and to the left (7-8 oclock). Four different people shot the pistol before the calling the factory, all had the same results with the 1st round. After a call to the factory, he returned the gun to the factory. They polished, sanded, ran over it with a truck, and used a 10 lb hammer on it. Upon its return, all rounds hit in same place in center of target. That would have been ok but he was aiming at the head. Excellent customer service from company, and they did correct the problem 1st time.


----------



## RA9 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've owned almost the same model for about 9 months, a p01. 
742 rds. w/ -0- stoppages.

Excellent gun, and I shoot well with it.

As for the dimples, you've already got the pics, email them to CZ's support dept. and ask what they think. Other than that, since you had no stoppages in 150 rds. during the breakin period, I doubt you're looking at anything relevant.

A couple weeks ago, I broke in a new G19g3, and had 3 FT feeds in the first 25 rounds. The following 375 ran fine, but in my limited experience, the CZ has the edge on Glock.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations on your new piece. I have the same make & model and it's a keeper for me. One of the most comfortable grips I have ever wrapped my hand around. Feels just about perfect for my hand size. All metal, high capacity for a compact, outstanding accuracy, easy to conceal, thumb safety, paid $441.00 f/s: what's not to like?

I broke mine down and did not notice the 'divots' that you mentioned in your 1st post. Good luck, safe shooting and nice group(s), btw!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

The difference between CZs and Sigs is that Sigs cost 40% more and CZs have more cosmetic blems that don't affect function.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

I own a few sigs and I know the extra money goes to a little bit more refinement. I was just worried about the slide stop causing damage to the notch when the slide locks back on empty. However, the more I think about it the more I think it must have just been a blemish.if the steel was soft I'd imagine that the barrel lug lockup area on the slide would be showing damage, which it is not, since that area experiences a lot of force when cycling. I am going to run another 200 rounds down the pipe and look at it then. If nothing changes I wont think about it again. If anything gets worse I will contact CZ and have them address the issue. I don't want to send it in if not necessary as it shoots really good right now.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am no expert but from what I read-- some gun makers can have quality control issues like yours(especially CZ,tanfolgio,), Guns run fine but the cosmetics are not perfect. Cz has GREAT service-- send them an email with your pics

if you want a really great cz0-- find an 85 combat or check out the cz custom shop site-- i LOVE czs and these(the 85 and 2 cz custom sp01s) are our favorites!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> The difference between CZs and Sigs is that Sigs cost 40% more and CZs have more cosmetic blems that don't affect function.


and sig uses some of the best barrel and slide coating in th e business--CZ-NOT


----------



## BigAl73 (Jun 14, 2015)

CZ has a great service dept. Send them the pics and let them know. I love my CZ. One of the best guns I have and shoots like a dream.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

I just wanted to touch base and let anyone know who was curious, I have since put another 500 rounds the pipe and the divot on the slide stop recess on the slide has not changed. It looks like it is no big deal.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd put a tad of TS-70 moly in that area to reduce and soften the force it's seeing. Just a little so it gets into the pores of the metal so the metal to metal contact is eliminated.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I checked my PCR and noticed the slightest bit of wear on the outside edge of the slide stop notch.

What does your slide-stop lever look like ?
The contact points should have straight edges with minimal "bluing" loss from normal use.

The ding on the other side is close to where the slide-stop spring anchors into the frame. I'm thinking this is simply an assembly-test fit booger and not something to worry about.

You do want to make sure the slide-stop notch and the stop lever are square and not rounding, else the slide-stop may stop functioning.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the new pistol! Looks like you shoot it well. :smt1099


----------

